# Dramamine, does it have dairy derived ingredients?



## juprrr (Feb 18, 2003)

i am wanting to purchase some Dramamine for a trip i'm taking soon. but all the Dramamine products have "lactose" in it. is that dairy derived? i would like to be completely dairy free, but would like to find some motion sickness protection. email at swingosis###yahoo.com if you have a answer for me! thanks! ron


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

I take Bonine, so I don't know about Dramamine. Last time I got a store brand bottle of just plain old meclizine (right next to the Bonine and Dramamine) and it worked just as well.


----------

